# Exploding soap



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have been having issues with soap blowing up like a volcano :help2 Same recipe same scents , and temps . The lard I have has these ingredients
lard
bha
bht
monoglyceride citrate


no clue what they are but could theu be causing a problem ?


next could be my oil . Its a sunflower soy blend


Patty


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

What kind of mold are you using?


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Martha molds


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, can't help ya, I use PVC round molds and ocassionally mine will volcano, but that is because the heat has nowhere to go but up and out the top of the PVC pipe...it does not happen with all of my soaps, only a few.

Maybe Vicki or one of the other ladies using Martha Molds can help you out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Patty, I also use MM molds, what brand of lard is this, I used some from Walmart that had these in it.. so should not be the problem...
I am wondering about your sunflower soy blend and what else may be in it.. What fragrance and from what company?? 
Sorry so many questions, can't help you with out the answers
What kind of lye? are you using and where do you get this, do you use a scale to measure out oils/ Do you hot process, cold process/ 
what temp is your oils and lye when you mix them? 
Barb


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Cold Process , not sure about the sunflower blend I threw out the box . I did also use a different brand of non stick spray .


I went out and got walmart lard and nonstick spray and olive oil .

I soap at just past the melting point of the lard/coconut. 

Save on scents did it today but I had it happen to om with no scent.

Patty


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, I use the walmart lard with those same ingredients, too, and no volcano soap here.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

OK I now know its not my nonstick spray 

onto oil and lard next


Patty


----------

